# Egreto perambis doribus!



## leonestdebil

hello!
i'd like to know what the above latin quote means. and if someone knows if that's from a certain text that would be fantastic.
if that can help, here's some xxth century context,

"The  present  text takes  into  account the order of my interviewer's questions as well as the fact that a  couple  of  consecutive  pages  of  my typescript  were apparently lost in transit. _Egreto perambis doribus! "_

pax vobis,
L.


----------



## leonestdebil

er... any idea...?
having studied latin in a previous life, my wild guess is that "doribus" could refer to the greeks/the dorians and egreto sounds a bit like "egredior" (verb, to go out of something) ... but  still ... im lost
any help would be greatly appreciated
L.


----------



## Whodunit

Well, sorry, but I don't think it's Latin. It's looks like a language which is very close to Latin, but as far as I know, I can't remember these three words.


----------



## Cathurian

whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, sorry, but I don't think it's Latin. It's looks like a language which is very close to Latin, but as far as I know, I can't remember these three words.



I've studied Latin, too, and neither can I. But after googling, I found that it had something to do with the book Lolita.


----------



## Hunnytree

Someone wrote that this is the genus name for all oak trees.  I wonder 1) if it is; 2) what does it mean; 3) could it be a genus for other than oak trees, also. 

Thanks.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hunnytree said:
			
		

> Someone wrote that this is the genus name for all oak trees.  I wonder 1) if it is; 2) what does it mean; 3) could it be a genus for other than oak trees, also.
> Thanks.


Hi hunnytree,

You should post your query for "quercus" as a separate thread. This thread is only about a translation for "Egreto perambis doribus."


----------



## Hunnytree

I see.  I just saw "Latin" here and not elsewhere and gave it a try.
Thanks.


----------



## ruakh

Nabokov coined the phrase; see here: <http://lib.ru/NABOKOW/Inter03.txt>.

(I realize that doesn't help much with figuring out what it means, but it's the best I can do. My guess would be that it should mean something like "They walked out the door," as that fits the context, and the words have some resemblance to English "egress," "perambulate," and "door," but "door" is not from Latin, and I don't think those are the correct Latin forms of "egressus" and "perambulare," so I really can't say. I don't think Nabokov would mis-inflect Latin, though I could imagine him inflecting English *like* Latin.)


----------



## judkinsc

It's not standard Classical Latin.  The forms do not exist to render it as such.  With that said, it's possible he gapped some things, altered a few others...

_Egreto_ (possibly _egresso_ if there is a variant participle ending in that verb), meaning "with a man having left/exited from"
_Perambis_ perhaps shortened from "perambulatis"
_Doribus_ exists in Latin as a form of _dores(-is), -um_, referring to the Dorian Greeks, as stated above. Perhaps it is a transliteration of the Greek _dors, doridos_ using Latin declensions...meaning sacrificial knives.

If, by a rare stretch of imagination, any of that is possible, then the meaning would be something like "With a man having escaped from the walking knives" or "with the man having escaped from the men walking with sacrificial knives."

I have found one use of "doribus", in a medieval version of the _Ad Missam _catholic song.  "_in splen doribus sanctorum."

_My best guess is that it's an Italian dialect, not Latin.


----------



## la grive solitaire

I found_ doribus_ (actually, _d'oribus_ in the original) in Rabelais's _Pantagruel_:

http://etext.library.adelaide.edu.au/r/rabelais/francois/r11g/part64.html
"...to put the said Chronicles betwixt two pieces of linen cloth made somewhat hot, and so apply them to the place that smarteth, sinapizing them with a little powder of projection, otherwise called *doribus*.


----------

